
Show HN: Fuzzysort – Fast SublimeText-Like Fuzzy Search for JavaScript - farzher
https://github.com/farzher/fuzzysort
======
bradknowles
I'm confused. Fuzzysort is a fuzzysearch algorithm?

~~~
farzher
i wanted to just call it fuzzysearch, but all the good variations of that word
are already taken!

most of them don't sort results correctly though so i went with fuzzysort for
this.

the real definition of fuzzysort is a numerical sorting algorithm which has
nothing to do with this.

